
Guitar effects box powered by candlelight - scelerat
http://www.zvex.com/about-the-candela-vibrophase
======
scelerat
Demo video here: [http://www.zvex.com/zvex-candela-
vibrophase](http://www.zvex.com/zvex-candela-vibrophase)

